# spartantool vs ridgid on camera and locator



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

ok guys i just purchased the new sparvision 200 and now im trying to upgrade from the 415R to the newest version of spartan accuview .. so my question is should i get a accuview locator from spartan or should i get the navitrack scout from ridgid .. ppl with navitrack scout or spartan locators please respond.. thanks....


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

We have four spartan cameras and use the lf-2000. Rigid makes an excellent locator but I still believe any tool is as good as the operator. Everyone has their preference but I believe they are pretty much the same.


----------



## buffaloPlumber (Jun 26, 2012)

I currently use the spartan 415r daily. Both of my cameras are ridgid and location is easy and accurate every time. I've used the spartan and nuvi trac side by side and find no real difference between the two other than the spartan being easier to read on the screen esp. On sunny days.

The only downfall of the 415r is the ability to use ridgid brick transmitters. The 415r will not locate 8hz. Just 33 and 64 I believe.

If the majority of use is for sonde detection/location than I wouldn't upgrade.

Hope this is somewhat helpful.


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

ya even the new locator they have witch im lookin into is 512/65/60/50 Hertz operating mode.
http://www.spartantool.com/accuview-locator-with-case-products-18.php?page_id=175

and this is the camera

http://www.spartantool.com/sparvision-200-products-4099.php?page_id=175


----------



## buffaloPlumber (Jun 26, 2012)

The only camera system that is worth buying is a ridgid. Everything else is second best inc spartan.


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

buffaloPlumber said:


> The only camera system that is worth buying is a ridgid. Everything else is second best inc spartan.


i have to disagree.. i didnt like my see snake i had before.. and alot of cameras by ridgid are still out of date.. if u ask me.. but.. hey we all got our own taste.. thanks for the feed back buffaloplumber


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I disagree also. I have both. R idgid and spartan and a couple of eels. There all pretty much the same.


----------

